# Middle- Earth Online



## Lacedaemonian (May 17, 2004)

Middle-Earth online is due out this coming winter!!  I am too excited for words.  Are there any members of this site thinking about playing this when it comes out?  If so, it would good fun to join up together and play in the same fellowship/clan and we could communicate any news plans on this forum.  I know I sound like an excitable little child, but I have been waiting for this game for some time.

What is the best Online game out there?  I have played Asheron's Call 2 and enjoyed it immensely, but am looking for a new online game to get my clawed hands into.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 17, 2004)

Are we talking about a big MMORPG? Oh, my - I'm supposed to be holding down a job!! I'd never be able to do that if I got addicted to something as addictive sounding as that.


----------



## Hypes (May 17, 2004)

I recommend you look into Dark Age of Camelot.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 17, 2004)

I own Dark Age of Camelot but could never get into it, though the general lay out of the game appealed to me greatly.  At the time I was playing Asheron's Call 2 and so I did not have time to play another online game.

Brian these games just take over your life mate!  I totally sympathise with your situation.  Unless of course you could drop a few hours at work...  Food for thought.  MMRPG's are greatly rewarding when played correctly (people cheat) and you get to meet some great people too.  

Middle-Earth online is a must for all Tolkien lovers out there.  We could all chip in and buy a house in Hobbiton and could go for a drink in the Green Dragon....ooh

For all the SF fans out there, there is apparently an online Matrix game on the horizon made by the Wachowski brothers.  I know very little about this but my SF loving buddy is actually buying a top of the range laptop just to play this (he currently does not own a computer).


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 22, 2004)

I am surprised by the poor response to this thread, I though tthat more people would be interested.  It appears that I am on my own....


----------



## Hypes (May 22, 2004)

Neither Middle-Earth Online or Matrix: Online have anything to offer apart from novelty value facing the imminent releases of the Star Wars: Galaxies Space Expansion, World of Warcraft, Lineage II, and Everquest 2.

Also, with DAOC's New Frontiers expansion, it will be difficult to pry away players there, as well.

So, judging from the market as it is now, there isn't much hope for either.


----------



## Michael (May 22, 2004)

Sorry, Peter.  I know I'd love to join you in Hobbiton, but I can't afford the time or the money (there is a fee for MMORPGs right?).


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 22, 2004)

There has been a lot of time and effort pumped into MEO so I hope it blows the competition out of the water.  I could never see the appeal of Everquest.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 22, 2004)

MMORPG's usually cost about $10.00 a month Michael, or less if you pay an annual sum.


----------



## Hypes (May 23, 2004)

Yes, Peter, but Everquest has the largest playerbase of all the MMOs out there, and WoW is quite possibly the most anticipated MMO of all time (I don't think even SWG achieved such a level of hype).

Most MMOs cost $12.95, but the prices are climbing. SWG is around $15.00 on a monthly basis.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 23, 2004)

I have often wondered about getting involved with a MMORPG - perhaps when I'm able to hire staff for my business, then I could simply boss people about while disappearing online.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 23, 2004)

Brian your hopes and dreams are commendable.    I will buy Everquest 2 when it comes out (When?)  and give it a whirl.  I earn very little money but have no overheads, so I can pee my money away at will.  The simplistic life is sometimes the best.


----------

